# Can a lead ball from slingshot break a TV screen (CRT)



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

i tried to smash a CRT TV screen with lead balls and failed. TV was a 28 inch widscreen. This was not my most powerful slingshot but was still giving ~30 ft/lbs and 190+ fps from the 0.62 inch lead balls. The impact had an interesting effect on the balls - they were nicely flattened and the flat part was very smooth and shiny, almost mirror-like. The balls were also warm to the touch after the impact..

Has anyone every smashed a TV screen with a slingshot?

Perhaps steel ammo would work better but I'm not trying it as if it fails to break the screen, I'd expect a nasty ricochet.

I might try smaller, faster lead ammo.


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

ARB said:


> i tried to smash a CRT TV screen with lead balls and failed. TV was a 28 inch widscreen. This was not my most powerful slingshot but was still giving ~30 ft/lbs and 190+ fps from the 0.62 inch lead balls. The impact had an interesting effect on the balls - they were nicely flattened and the flat part was very smooth and shiny, almost mirror-like. The balls were also warm to the touch after the impact..
> 
> Has anyone every smashed a TV screen with a slingshot?
> 
> ...


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ive put a leadball through a laptop screen but thats all and i think that the lead was warm because of the gases insidew the tv


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

It's the shock-impact that you want, the lead absorbs the impact and spreads the force to a larger area as it deforms and lessens the jules per square mm. Steel wil not deform and will create a smaller impact point which means same jules less mm. 
I promise that steel ammo Does work







(Experience? Maybe...)


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

The front glass is surprisingly thick especially on flat crt screens, I had a 32" screen that I smashed up and the glass was about an 1 1/4" thick. 
If all else fails try throwing a large hammer at it from a safe distance







.


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

I imagine a heavy jagged rock would be my choice for the smash. Steel should work better than lead too


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ARB said:


> i tried to smash a CRT TV screen with lead balls and failed. TV was a 28 inch widscreen. This was not my most powerful slingshot but was still giving ~30 ft/lbs and 190+ fps from the 0.62 inch lead balls. The impact had an interesting effect on the balls - they were nicely flattened and the flat part was very smooth and shiny, almost mirror-like. The balls were also warm to the touch after the impact..
> 
> Has anyone every smashed a TV screen with a slingshot?
> 
> ...


if you buy a real top quality metal catty .... http://milbroproshotuk.com/ .... you wouldn't need ammo, just smash it with the frame ! .. then put bands / tubes on it and go shoot other stuff.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes I posted this topic a while ago steel works best, lead squashes...


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I too, have had "smashing" success with 1/2" steel and CRT monitors. My second favorite silicate to destroy next to glass bottles and light bulbs.

_*WEAR SAFETY GLASSES WHEN HAVING THIS MUCH FUN!!!!*_


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Has anyone every smashed a TV screen with a slingshot?

Do you mean on purpose ?

Al


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

AJW said:


> Has anyone every smashed a TV screen with a slingshot?
> 
> Do you mean on purpose ?
> 
> Al


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

bullseyeben! said:


> Yes I posted this topic a while ago steel works best, lead squashes...


I searched for it and found this. Cool!
http://slingshotforu...gher-than-iron/


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thought I posted pics of the screen...? Maybe not.. glad you found it...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Pics up in minute...
The most interesting.g thing I found when trying to collect my pan caked leads, and perfect steels, was the perfect cone shaped bits of monitor plate glass that punched out when the balls hit! The pointed end of the cone was the face of the monitor, the big end was the inside, pretty cool hey...
http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb444/BigBenny2/IMAG0162.jpg

http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb444/BigBenny2/IMAG0162.jpg


----------

